# how to install the letsencrypt?



## vitzro2011 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hello, I am Korean.
I can't speak English. Sorry.

I want to install Letsencrypt on my server but package name py27-letsencrypt is not found. (`pkg install py27-letsencrypt`)

`cd /usr/ports/security/py-letsencrypt; make install` has an error.

Error content is:

```
pkg-static: Plist error, directory listed as a file: lib/python2.7/site-packages/pyasn1-0.1.9-py2.7.egg-info
*** Error code 74

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/py-pyasn1
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/security/py-acme
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/security/py-letsencrypt
```


----------



## tobik@ (Jan 3, 2016)

FreeBSD 10.2 uses the quarterly package repository by default which does not have a security/py-letsencrypt package yet.   You could simply wait until they branch the ports tree for this quarter or switch to the latest repository (see Thread pkg-repository-changed-to-quarterly-in-10-2.52843).

Why `make install` fails is hard to tell. Can you post more of the output?


----------

